# Ampeg SCR DI (Ampeg's take on the BDDI)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2015)

Ampeg: Bass Amp Series - BA-112









> *CLASSIC AMPEG TONE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmm... mighty interesting. I wonder how it compares to the VT Bass.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 22, 2015)

Man, that's gigantic. I'd be interested to try it, but I'm so used to dialing in a VT Bass that I'm not sure I can change at this point


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 23, 2015)

I like that it has a second switch for the "Blender," since most bass DIs I see only have an on/off switch. 

That said, though, the Aguilar Tone Hammer preamp/DI also has a switch for the gain stage and I like Aguilars more than Ampegs, so when it comes time to put a pre/DI on the pedalboard I'm throwing together, I'm gonna have to give the nod to Aguilar instead.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 23, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I like that it has a second switch for the "Blender," since most bass DIs I see only have an on/off switch.
> 
> That said, though, the Aguilar Tone Hammer preamp/DI also has a switch for the gain stage and I like Aguilars more than Ampegs, so when it comes time to put a pre/DI on the pedalboard I'm throwing together, I'm gonna have to give the nod to Aguilar instead.



The SanSamp BassDriver DI has blend that works pretty well, although the driver itself is only on/off...

Reminds me, I need to work out a "clean" setting for mine so that my pedals don't sound like ass going through venue DIs. I so much prefer having a 4x10 miked!

Will be interesting to see how much the Ampeg sells for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2015)

Ampeg SCR-DI - Bass Preamp Pedal with Scrambler Overdrive | Sweetwater.com

$10 cheaper than the VT Bass DI.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 26, 2015)

Damn, I may need to get one of those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## stevexc (Jan 28, 2015)

Well goddammit. Headphone out, aux in AND a mid control? Starting to regret my BDDI Deluxe. The 6 channels & FX loop are handy, though.


----------



## ThatGuitarGuy (Jan 29, 2015)

I was able to get an interview and hands on with the device and get some answers to some I heard from some people online, like how it is based on the BA line of amps.

Check out this write up about it and where to order it for less than the $199 price that everywhere else is charging right now.
AMPEG SCR-DI [FIRST-LOOK] AND WHERE TO GET IT CHEAP


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 4, 2015)

It doesn't sound too bad but it's no VT Bass. The VT can go full-on grind but this one seems to be a bit lacking in that department.


----------

